# Any tips for getting goats to use a salt lick?



## RaychulRobot (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in a very urban area and the feed stores near me don't have loose minerals available...so I went with a salt lick. My girls have really enjoyed CLIMBING on it, but I can't seem to get them to use it. Any ideas? 

Would drive 45 minutes to another feed store, but I work a normal schedule and they never seem to be open when I'm off work. I want healthy girls so I'll figure it out...but if you guys know of any tips or tricks that might work, I'd be much obliged! 

Think suspending it would help?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you ask the local feed store to special order it for you?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

Put it in a couple feed bags and beat the tarnation out of it with a hammer...VOILA...loose minerals


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Put it in a couple feed bags and beat the tarnation out of it with a hammer...VOILA...loose minerals


AND cathartic.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 31, 2011)

I always place ours by the water... natural reaction for them... they always want something to lick after drinking water.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jan 31, 2011)

G'day RR,What sort of a salt lick block are you using?..............If the goats have no need for it they wont take it.................Do you know what sort of mineral deficiency are you trying to correct?.............There is little value in feeding "stuff ' that makes you "feel " good"......................... In general "salt lick blocks" have far to high a % of salt for the stock to get any benefit  from the minerals...................T.O.R.........................


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 1, 2011)

The Old Ram-Australia said:
			
		

> G'day RR,What sort of a salt lick block are you using?..............If the goats have no need for it they wont take it.................Do you know what sort of mineral deficiency are you trying to correct?.............There is little value in feeding "stuff ' that makes you "feel " good"......................... In general "salt lick blocks" have far to high a % of salt for the stock to get any benefit  from the minerals...................T.O.R.........................


I agree, loose minerals have a lower salt to mineral combination than a salt block. Salt is put into minerals to regulate how much an animal will want to eat. They will only crave a certain amount of salt,  They will never get enough minerals from a general purpose salt block.  

Make sure you are giving you goats, Bo-Se injectable,  2 to 4 times a year.  Are they on a grain formulated for goats?


----------



## RaychulRobot (Feb 1, 2011)

thank ya thank ya

I'll try putting it by their water for now, until I'm able to figure out a way to get minerals. Feed store won't special order for me. They're terribly overpriced anyway...yuppie answer to a true feed store in city limits...

and yes, goats are on a grain feed formulated for goats. Got them their dewormer, yeast culture, sunflower seeds, baking soda, up to date on their shots...just need some minerals! City farming is not without it's challenges. :/

no wonder people think I'm bananas.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 1, 2011)

If you online go to Jeffers Livestock supply...if you dont wanna order Online...they have an 800# listed on web.  They will get it to your house.

I dont really use em...I use loose minerals as well.  Salt blocks are good if you want them to drink more water...if some are not getting enough.  But as stated they dont get enough of the minerals they need out of them..and most salt blocks are just salt...


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I agree, loose minerals have a lower salt to mineral combination than a salt block. Salt is put into minerals to regulate how much an animal will want to eat. They will only crave a certain amount of salt,  They will never get enough minerals from a general purpose salt block.


Agree here.  Golden Blend minerals at Hoeggers can be ordered online and we've been really happy with those.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 1, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> Agree here.  Golden Blend minerals at Hoeggers can be ordered online and we've been really happy with those.


Those really are great.

Since we're ADM dealers, now we're using ADM's loose minerals and are quite happy with them, but have used Hoegger's and Sweetlix in the past.

I'd order online, or call a more rural farm store.  If you can buy a 50 lb bag, drive out to get it and keep it in a dry place where it won't cake, it should last you long enough to make the drive worth while.


----------

